# Cedar Creek WMA November hunt results



## Meat Hunter (Nov 12, 2017)

Anyone know the numbers of the November Cedar Creek WMA Hunt? I didn't do that good, saw one doe all hunt, lots of hunters. Seems like the deer population is down, I gather the harvest would be down also?   http://74.55.204.178/images/smilies/party.gif


----------



## savage (Nov 12, 2017)

Think they were around 160 when I left the check station yesterday around 2.


----------



## BBond (Nov 14, 2017)

218 deer harvested


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 8, 2017)

BBond said:


> 218 deer harvested



BBond has the right # - 218 deer harvested from  923 hunters, a success rate of 23.6% for the Nov hunt.  This is  well above the GA WMA average success rate of 11% - 12%.  

Sure, Cedar Creek WMA consistently yields the greatest number of deer in the GA WMA system. Regardless, a hunter's statistical chance of success on Cedar Creek has actually increased over the years. This says nothing about the *quality* of deer taken, but tells ME that Cedar Creek is still a great place to hunt.  (opinion only)   

STATS FOR CEDAR CREEK


----------

